# Your typical everyday-carry



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smith & Wesson 642 j-frame.



Oh, wait....... Wrong forum!



9" linesmans, t-strippers, 9-in-1 screwdriver and a volt pen.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I do industril.This is my EDC. I work out of my pouch but all of my tools that I need for the task that I'm doing are in my belt. I also have a set of tools that I keep in my pouch that if I'm making my rounds in my plant and someone stops me for something I can usually take care of it right there.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Taurus 85
Streamlite ProTac HL
Leathermen Surge

Oh, some screwdrivers and other stuff.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

here's the stuff that stays in the tool bag until i need them


----------



## Skeet (Nov 6, 2009)

Taurus Millennium .40 S&W







chknkatsu said:


> what's everyones daily carry when on the job?
> 
> I've been using this pouch for about 3-4 years, this is my second one actually.
> 
> ...


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Smith & Wesson 642 j-frame.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Taurus .45ACP PT145


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, I have too ask! Why do you have 2 smaller levels?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

1911A1

And a few hand tools


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I pretty much use the same pouch as the OP. Klein 11-in-1, beater flat, Milwaukee linesman pliers, dikes, strippers and tape. Folding razor knife in my pocket. .380 in the small of my back.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I pretty much use the same pouch as the OP. Klein 11-in-1, beater flat, Milwaukee linesman pliers, dikes, strippers and tape. Folding razor knife in my pocket. .380 in the small of my back.


Where's your ticker/meter! 
Crazy guy 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

zac said:


> Where's your ticker/meter!
> Crazy guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yeah ticker is in my pocket. Meter is never far away.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

CGW said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Taurus .45ACP PT145



You gonna stick a red dot next to that?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> You gonna stick a red dot next to that?



Lean in, there's a red dot just for you [emoji1]


----------

